
react-native-image-resizer: Resize Local Images with React Native - 4ian
https://blog.bam.tech/developper-news/resize-local-images-with-react-native
======
4ian
This is a React Native module that we developed to resize image files (JPEG &
PNG). Should be useful for anyone making a React Native app that
uploads/display photos coming from the camera (react-native-camera) or the
photo library (CameraRoll API from React Native).

It's compatible with iOS and Android and there is an example usage provided
too: [https://github.com/bamlab/react-native-image-
resizer/tree/ma...](https://github.com/bamlab/react-native-image-
resizer/tree/master/example)

